# Deer Camp Cancelled



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, you will see a lot of places hunted that never were before because access will be granted out of sympathy of not going up. Uncles, cousins and neighbors.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

fishx65 said:


> Easy there, it's just one solution Biden's team is looking at:
> https://www.aol.com/news/biden-coro...own-could-control-the-pandemic-141642095.html


You do realize that Michigan has more armed deer hunters than there are active members of the US Army on November 15th.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Whitmer is on TV right now and talking about deer camp plus travel to and from. Mask up and social distance was the message no mention of shutdowns like some fear mongers on this site want us to believe.


This was just on T.V. too.

https://www.9and10news.com/2020/11/12/chippewa-county-covid-19-cases-up-425-in-one-month/


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

No poker at deer camp this year . Don’t want anyone to cash in there chips .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Whitmer has no powers of executive order in regard to covid. Our Republican House and Senate has to agree before she can issue anything. Chance of that are as much as covid magically going away. Our Supreme Court took her executive powers away well over a month ago.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Deer Slayer said:


> Just curious, did she have symptoms so that they would test her? I have heard from some that were told they would not test unless they had symptoms.


People who need to have surgery or procedures done in the hospital have to be tested first.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw that story as I was watching the crawler go across the bottom of the tv that showed 0 deaths and 191 infections in Chippewa county on 9&10 news. No surprise it’s centered in a college town.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I saw that story as I was watching the crawler go across the bottom of the tv that showed 0 deaths and 191 infections in Chippewa county on 9&10 news. No surprise it’s centered in a college town.


Do your reasonable precautions.

Hoping you and daughter son in law have another great season. 
Savor the time together as usual.
But my hope is not as much a factor , as your efforts and habitat are !


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Whitmer has no powers of executive order in regard to covid. Our Republican House and Senate has to agree before she can issue anything. Chance of that are as much as covid magically going away. Our Supreme Court took her executive powers away well over a month ago.


I agree 100% with you Mike but. She is having all her underline agencies mandate what people can and cant do and its a matter of time before its shut down again. This is not fear mongering but more of the reality of what you get with this governor and her political background and stance.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Waif said:


> Do your reasonable precautions.
> 
> Hoping you and daughter son in law have another great season.
> Savor the time together as usual.
> But my hope is not as much a factor , as your efforts and habitat are !


Thank you. We have zero need to come into contact with anyone in Chippewa county with the exception of entering a buck into the local contest. If it’s not big enough to win it will not even be taken to town. Camp is already well stocked with food and adult beverages. My next exposure will be heading to Ohio for firearms opener but that’s a different story.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

JasonSlayer said:


> I agree 100% with you Mike but. She is having all her underline agencies mandate what people can and cant do and its a matter of time before its shut down again. This is not fear mongering but more of the reality of what you get with this governor and her political background and stance.


I don’t see anything happening. It’s gridlock in Lansing.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Deer Slayer said:


> Just curious, did she have symptoms so that they would test her? I have heard from some that were told they would not test unless they had symptoms.


I been tested 3 times at wallgreens. No symptoms


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Healyhardwood said:


> Well unfortunately my deer camp has been postponed until next year. This week has seen quite a change in some of my relatives and friends outlook on covid and masks. Several relatives and friends/their families have tested positive for covid. Some are a little sick while others are very sick. As a result I'm staying down here and hunting ingham county private. Bummed to say the least not having our traditional camp.


Sorry to hear that as we do a traditional UP deer camp every year also. Some years ago we all went to pick up campers so nobody stays with anybody else. One man units but we do hunt and connect at camp. This year will be a bit different but we'll social distance outdoors. Nobody will be going into another's camper and meals will be apart. Gonna stink a bit but it's the safest way to do it. Usually we eat together, BS every night and gather socially close together. It'll be different but I guess we are lucky because we are at deer camp right now. Good luck and hope all your buddies get thru it for next year


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> Nobody drank in our camp back in the late 60s to early 70s but I question whether Covid could have survived there either. A couple WW1 vets, and a WW2 vet smoked cigars like chimneys from just after dinner to bed time, my dad wasn't too shabby either when it came to puffing on stogies. Covid couldn't possibly have made it across the relatively small living room without suffocating! FM


That was part of ours also. One of the best years was when the owner invited 4 guys from a neighboring camp over for dinner. I was cooking that day and had taken up two salmon. I made steaks out of one and a quarter or half and the rest 1" squares boiled to be dipped in butter. Two guys from the other camp said they did not like fish so were going to just eat fried potatoes and corn until they looked at the fish filet steaks and thought they would split one to test it. They went back for seconds and came to our camp every year after that for the fish fry. 

I forgot to say the deep dish of boiled fish were not all eaten for supper but when everyone got home from the bar they were warmed up and inhaled at about 2:30 in the morning. None left.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> People who need to have surgery or procedures done in the hospital have to be tested first.


Is that just where you are at or is it a recent thing? I went into the hospital in Mt. Pleasant 6 weeks ago and was not tested prior to cataract surgery. Two weeks later I went into a medical center in Lansing for eye operation (vitrectomy) and also was not tested there.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Deer Slayer said:


> Is that just where you are at or is it a recent thing? I went into the hospital in Mt. Pleasant 6 weeks ago and was not tested prior to cataract surgery. Two weeks later I went into a medical center in Lansing for eye operation (vitrectomy) and also was not tested there.


Could be just something Sparrow Health is doing. Wife needed a procedure had no symptoms but they made her get tested.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

johnIV said:


> Sorry to hear that as we do a traditional UP deer camp every year also. Some years ago we all went to pick up campers so nobody stays with anybody else. One man units but we do hunt and connect at camp. This year will be a bit different but we'll social distance outdoors. Nobody will be going into another's camper and meals will be apart. Gonna stink a bit but it's the safest way to do it. Usually we eat together, BS every night and gather socially close together. It'll be different but I guess we are lucky because we are at deer camp right now. Good luck and hope all your buddies get thru it for next year


Can't imagine a deer camp without at least one card game going on.Very sad. Good luck on your season.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> Could be just something Sparrow Health is doing. Wife needed a procedure had no symptoms but they made her get tested.


I thought Mt. Pleasant was a Sparrow affiliate but was wrong. I looked it up and it is Maclaren but as I say that was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Deer Slayer said:


> I thought Mt. Pleasant was a Sparrow affiliate but was wrong. I looked it up and it is Maclaren but as I say that was 6 weeks ago.


I wish it was Sparrow then I wouldn't have to go all the way to Carson City.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> I wish it was Sparrow then I wouldn't have to go all the way to Carson City.


That one I know as my cardiologist is at Carson City (Sparrow).


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Well no 20 foot camper for our group of four this year. I've done what I can to put up a somewhat safe distanced camp. No perfect solution but better than the closeness of the small camper. Kind of old school like my grandpa did back in the 30's up here. I sleep in my truck. Grandson in his truck. Daughter and grand daughter in tent. 11x16 open air tarp for cooking and eating.




  








20201113_102532




__
wannabeup


__
Nov 13, 2020




Deer camp 2020









  








20201113_103458




__
wannabeup


__
Nov 13, 2020




Cooking shelter deer camp 2020









  








20201113_110047




__
wannabeup


__
Nov 13, 2020


__
1



Don's sleeping quarters at 2020 deer camp. Dang covid





i hope Dad and Grandpa are watching.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

wannabeup said:


> Well no 20 foot camper for our group of four this year. I've done what I can to put up a somewhat safe distanced camp. No perfect solution but better than the closeness of the small camper. Kind of old school like my grandpa did back in the 30's up here. I sleep in my truck. Grandson in his truck. Daughter and grand daughter in tent. 11x16 open air tarp for cooking and eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that set up! Looks good to me, even without COVID! I like the beer selection too.

Is that a couch in the back of the truck? Lol


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Same here. Done with the tent camping in late November in the UP. PITA breaking camp in two foot of snow. Some it for 30 years. Love doing it but my new camp is much more user friendly and getting out is fast. Being everyone in camp has this set up, it's also safe for this BS Covid happening again.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> I like that set up! Looks good to me, even without COVID! I like the beer selection too.
> 
> Is that a couch in the back of the truck? Lol


Not a couch. It's a custom bed just shy of twin size. Six inch memory foam mattress.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Whitmer is on TV right now and talking about deer camp plus travel to and from. Mask up and social distance was the message no mention of shutdowns like some fear mongers on this site want us to believe.


She also said not to have family over for the holidays. Do a zoom meeting or picture share. For once i agree with her! Sorry inlaws not coming over. Just mail the kids the presents!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

d_rek said:


> Hearing of a couple camps that got cancelled in my social circle. Or rather COVID changed the rules for anyone coming.
> 
> First was cousins camp up in Gaylord. Only old timers allowed, and only after negative covid test. That means basically the original 5 property owners can hunt it.
> 
> ...


Stated, not too worried about panic.

Not knocking your BIL, but a negative test means nothing. Get a negative on Friday, stop at a few places (gas, beer, food) on your way up, well who knows whatcha might catch. Might even just catch the common cold is all. 

That might "negate" the negative.

Just sayin...

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

wannabeup said:


> Well no 20 foot camper for our group of four this year. I've done what I can to put up a somewhat safe distanced camp. No perfect solution but better than the closeness of the small camper. Kind of old school like my grandpa did back in the 30's up here. I sleep in my truck. Grandson in his truck. Daughter and grand daughter in tent. 11x16 open air tarp for cooking and eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last time I slept in a tent while deer hunting we woke up at about 4:30 AM shivering and the tent top seemed to be coming down on us. We got up and went outside to find 8" of new snow which caved the top in and snow laying on us as we slept. Tore everything down and went home. That was back in 1966. Have not used a tent since then.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

johnIV said:


> IMO masks are feel better solutions to not picking up covid. Same with clear plastic dividers. Be smart and stay far enough from people. Tough to do in big cities when working. Being lucky I'm retired and live in a rural area, my situation is different. Up at deer camp right now myself and distancing is at its best here. Good luck Sunday guys.


Went to the new Costco in Midland today and told my wife that if we are ever going to be infected it would be from going there. Everyone had masks that I noticed but the shoppers reminded me of shopping at some California stores where you almost needed traffic lights to get out of certain isles. It was so congested I could not believe it.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

Chessieman said:


> Yep, you will see a lot of places hunted that never were before because access will be granted out of sympathy of not going up. Uncles, cousins and neighbors.


Today I stopped at Bridgeport Hardees and was eating a mushroom and swiss watching traffic going north on I-75. If that traffic was any indication of hunters going north (which I am sure it is) there are a whole lot of people ignoring Whitmers fear mongering. She already ruined opening day of walleye season this year for me so color me not a fan to hers. And to think that no one ever became infected from fishing in a boat that had a motor. Just ridiculous!:rant:rotest_e:rant:rotest_e


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I crossed the bridge a couple times today. Very light traffic.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Deer Slayer said:


> Went to the new Costco in Midland today and told my wife that if we are ever going to be infected it would be from going there. Everyone had masks that I noticed but the shoppers reminded me of shopping at some California stores where you almost needed traffic lights to get out of certain isles. It was so congested I could not believe it.


Just got the membership but haven't been in it yet. Guess I'll be in traffic


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

This is my first year hunting up at the cabin with my father & brother in many years and my son is also coming up to join us. We’re obeying all the social guidelines, bought our food downstate as well as most everything else and we totally intend on limiting contact with others while we’re here.
My father is going to be 78 in just a few days and he quite honestly has been looking forward to this years hunt, Covid or not. Maybe the father-son-grandson thing, well I’m sure that’s it, but he is the last of his buddies that hung out together from the 50’s and maybe us being here again helps bring back some good memories.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

ABSOLUTELY NOT... We did postpone it until next weekend on account of opening day being on a Sunday


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> This is my first year hunting up at the cabin with my father & brother in many years and my son is also coming up to join us. We’re obeying all the social guidelines, bought our food downstate as well as most everything else and we totally intend on limiting contact with others while we’re here.
> My father is going to be 78 in just a few days and he quite honestly has been looking forward to this years hunt, Covid or not. Maybe the father-son-grandson thing, well I’m sure that’s it, but he is the last of his buddies that hung out together from the 50’s and maybe us being here again helps bring back some good memories.


I'm not sure there's a better way to socially distance than the outdoors. We sit in the woods from about 615am till about 600pm. After Nov 15th, camo is just for one meal and a bunk. Hard to compete with that at home for social distancing


----------



## Z-Rider (Feb 9, 2014)

Based on I-75 traffic Friday night, still a lot of deer camps happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

JasonSlayer said:


> I don't wanna sound like an ass but thousands of people die every year from the flu. From what I've heard most people that get covid shrug it off with no symptoms. Do your thing. I'm just tired of hearing of the fear of it, its here and your gonna contract it one way or another. Honestly you could have had it and given it to your mom bit you had no symptoms.



Tell that to my wife and her coworkers as she was breaking down crying last night because of the stress that is on them at the hospitals right now. She used to work level one trauma and has seen all sorts of **** and she has never been like this. 
The flu doesn't spread as well as covid and we still don't know the long term affects. So yeah you sound like a donkey. Where your mask and stay give as much as possible.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

johnIV said:


> Just got the membership but haven't been in it yet. Guess I'll be in traffic


If yesterday is any indication you can count on that. I actually did not care for it due the congestion but that is just me. Hopefully you find it to be a pleasant experience.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Deer Slayer said:


> The last time I slept in a tent while deer hunting we woke up at about 4:30 AM shivering and the tent top seemed to be coming down on us. We got up and went outside to find 8" of new snow which caved the top in and snow laying on us as we slept. Tore everything down and went home. That was back in 1966. Have not used a tent since then.


I had a montana canvas 12x17 outfitter tent for 25+ years and called the Marquette/ Alger county area home for the better part of November bowhunting/ rifle hunting back to back. Many many nights we took turns brooming off several inches of snow thru the night from the tent roof. 1996 we got about 39" of snow from Nov 9th - 11th. By the 15th, snow had been melted by rains that followed the snow. Back then of course the bucks were much better quality and deer numbers were as well. I do miss those days but don't miss all the sleepless nights stoking the wood stove or clearing the tent roof. Many years we broke camp in a blizzard. Tent soaked so setting it back up at home was necessary etc, etc. Don't miss any of that. Today just pull the truck/camper and trailer into a semi truck wash bay and power wash it all, park it and the work is over. As we age, these things do help the quality of the deer camp experience.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

We have property near Ludington. Only 10 miles from Lake MI, all flat as a pancake. First thing I looked at this morning was for weather down there. The West shore (Mason and several shoreline Counties) is under a severe weather alert, HIGH WIND WARNINGS starting at 1AM and continuing all day Sunday. 30-40 mph sustained winds, with gusts to 60mph. DO NOT WALK IN THE WOODS, etc etc. We have a 3/4 mi walk to get to our best blinds, in the center of the section. Right through thick woods with some huge trees lining both sides; some white ash still standing. Also some huge old beech which are mostly dead too.

We have decided to cancel opening day plans and wait for better weather later in the week. Oh yes, rain and snow all day Sunday too Just too dangerous to be in the woods under those conditions. When anything could happen at any time. We have killed plenty of deer.

First time we have ever cancelled opening day plans in over 40 years. This year 2020 thing just REALLY SUCKS.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> We have property near Ludington. Only 10 miles from Lake MI, all flat as a pancake. First thing I looked at this morning was for weather down there. The West shore (Mason and several shoreline Counties) is under a severe weather alert, HIGH WIND WARNINGS starting at 1AM and continuing all day Sunday. 30-40 mph sustained winds, with gusts to 60mph. DO NOT WALK IN THE WOODS, etc etc. We have a 3/4 mi walk to get to our best blinds, in the center of the section. Right through thick woods with some huge trees lining both sides; some white ash still standing. Also some huge old beech which are mostly dead too.
> 
> We have decided to cancel opening day plans and wait for better weather later in the week. Oh yes, rain and snow all day Sunday too Just too dangerous to be in the woods under those conditions. When anything could happen at any time. We have killed plenty of deer.
> 
> First time we have ever cancelled opening day plans in over 40 years. This year 2020 thing just REALLY SUCKS.


Calling for winds gusts to 48 here to in north central UP. Treestands in about an 8" tree, 16' up. I'll hunt till I start getting whiplash then it's ground blind time.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> We have property near Ludington. Only 10 miles from Lake MI, all flat as a pancake. First thing I looked at this morning was for weather down there. The West shore (Mason and several shoreline Counties) is under a severe weather alert, HIGH WIND WARNINGS starting at 1AM and continuing all day Sunday. 30-40 mph sustained winds, with gusts to 60mph. DO NOT WALK IN THE WOODS, etc etc. We have a 3/4 mi walk to get to our best blinds, in the center of the section. Right through thick woods with some huge trees lining both sides; some white ash still standing. Also some huge old beech which are mostly dead too.
> 
> We have decided to cancel opening day plans and wait for better weather later in the week. Oh yes, rain and snow all day Sunday too Just too dangerous to be in the woods under those conditions. When anything could happen at any time. We have killed plenty of deer.
> 
> First time we have ever cancelled opening day plans in over 40 years. This year 2020 thing just REALLY SUCKS.


Calling for winds gusts to 48 here to in north central UP. Treestands in about an 8" tree, 16' up. I'll hunt till I start getting whiplash then it's ground blind time.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I rented cabin in the Huron National Forest from 11/10-17 and extended it til the 20th. My son tested the day b4 I left and it came back positive (no symptoms). I brought all my food and supplies with me and I'll be quarantining up here. In the woods every day!!! Best quarantine ever.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Well our normal camp has been modified to sleeping in truck beds and a tent. All socializing will be done out doors, including cooking. So with out the camper I have no oven. I had my first attemt at making biscuits in a dutch oven outside on a camp stove. Not too bad except for the bottoms got a bit burnt. Oh well I just cut the bottoms off. Now I'm eatin' burnt bottom biscuits for lunch. Smear some butter on 'em. A positive side effect is now my teeth are black. The deer won't be able to make me out tomorrow. Sort of like teeth camo!


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

johnIV said:


> I had a montana canvas 12x17 outfitter tent for 25+ years and called the Marquette/ Alger county area home for the better part of November bowhunting/ rifle hunting back to back. Many many nights we took turns brooming off several inches of snow thru the night from the tent roof. 1996 we got about 39" of snow from Nov 9th - 11th. By the 15th, snow had been melted by rains that followed the snow. Back then of course the bucks were much better quality and deer numbers were as well. I do miss those days but don't miss all the sleepless nights stoking the wood stove or clearing the tent roof. Many years we broke camp in a blizzard. Tent soaked so setting it back up at home was necessary etc, etc. Don't miss any of that. Today just pull the truck/camper and trailer into a semi truck wash bay and power wash it all, park it and the work is over. As we age, these things do help the quality of the deer camp experience.


Ya, the tent I was referring to was rather small with just enough room for the two of us. We were only about 21 so we had no clue what we were doing but sure didn't like the way we were woke up. Still makes me shiver.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

wannabeup said:


> Well our normal camp has been modified to sleeping in truck beds and a tent. All socializing will be done out doors, including cooking. So with out the camper I have no oven. I had my first attemt at making biscuits in a dutch oven outside on a camp stove. Not too bad except for the bottoms got a bit burnt. Oh well I just cut the bottoms off. Now I'm eatin' burnt bottom biscuits for lunch. Smear some butter on 'em. A positive side effect is now my teeth are black. The deer won't be able to make me out tomorrow. Sort of like teeth camo!


Good luck in cooking with the high winds we are supposed to have.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

johnIV said:


> I had a montana canvas 12x17 outfitter tent for 25+ years and called the Marquette/ Alger county area home for the better part of November bowhunting/ rifle hunting back to back. Many many nights we took turns brooming off several inches of snow thru the night from the tent roof. 1996 we got about 39" of snow from Nov 9th - 11th. By the 15th, snow had been melted by rains that followed the snow. Back then of course the bucks were much better quality and deer numbers were as well. I do miss those days but don't miss all the sleepless nights stoking the wood stove or clearing the tent roof. Many years we broke camp in a blizzard. Tent soaked so setting it back up at home was necessary etc, etc. Don't miss any of that. Today just pull the truck/camper and trailer into a semi truck wash bay and power wash it all, park it and the work is over. As we age, these things do help the quality of the deer camp experience.


I lived in the Soo for about 16 years and hunted my back yard during that time. (200 acres) Took some nice racks from that area. One of the only 12 points I have missed in my life. Went out to where I usually set and noticed two deer near my bait pile and was almost positive that the one on the pile was the 12 point but just not sure. Just before it got light enough to tell he walks off and the other one that stayed off to the side came in. He was a 4 point that I shot.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

We left camp to the seniors as well. Two 83 year olds and a 65 year old. The brother in-law and I (mid 50's) will hunt closer to home. We and our spouses all work in high risk environs and both of us have a pair of kids in school. I'm going to miss the BS'ing and the food more than the hunting.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

L-R my son Richard, myself, brother Carl (Junkman) and my father in Luzerne today.


----------

